# Spring flood pictures from 2009. (Fargo ND)



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

So Im sitting at home today with what I think is the swine flu....was at the Minnesota state fair over the weekend....yeah im sure its swine flu. lol Anyways I found some old pictures from the spring of 2009. We had a lot of snow that winter and then it rained one day and pretty much melted it in one day. Then the next day when the water was coming up we had a blizzard with 14" of snow. So here are some pics of us trying to build up and sandbag the dike around the farm in the beginning of the storm.

Road in front of the farm acts as the dike. This was starting the day we got the rain.








This Ditch is about 40ft deep.








This is the bridge over the wild rice river. Right now its just a trickle about 50ft down.








This is the bridge the next morning with some snow starting to fall


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Hwy on bridge.








Sandbagging in the shop to stay out of the storm.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Truck dumping gravel on top of dike.








Trucks were stuck and sliding off the roads all over the place.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Road in front of my parents house the next day after the storm.






















That was a stressful spring trying to fight floods and move snow at the same time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A friend on mine farms over by New Rockford ND, he sent me some pics for around his place, boy they sure had a mess to deal with.They couldn't get into some fields for quite some time.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, i hope to get some wild weather here this upcoming season. Just snow though, none of that flooding stuff lol.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a brutal weather combo. I should put up a few picks of the flood in Duluth a couple months ago.


----------

